# Lake Conroe camping at Cagle results



## trout01 (Apr 4, 2006)

The park is definitely first class for the family. The only complaint would be no playground for the little kids.I would highly reccomend cagle for it's cleanliness and the solitude with peace and quite.Now for the fishing.Didn't catch but 5 cats on r/r at the 1097 bridge, no crappie or whites anywhere. The wind was murder all weekend long so my jugs were the ticket.Some spots I didn't even lose a bait while others I picked up half dozen each run.One area I got 2 bigguns (at least for me) sat morning got a 25 lber.while spot checking sat. evening I was missing a jug from the group. I noticed it north about half mile away and I thought what happened. Did someone run over the line because the jug was not flagging.when I grabbed the jug I said a very loud prayer and held on as it was pulling my 22 ft. kenner for about 20 minutes.Not having a net due to it breaking the ring on the previous biggun, I was able to gaff the beast.It was a 46 lb. blue.That made the weekend. Too bad the boys that evening wanted to stay back and ride their bikes.Here are some pics.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job on the kitties and nice pics. looked like a great weekend by the smiles.Congrats.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

That's the way it's done! Way to go. Great looking family.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like a heck of a time congrads on fighting the wind and winning, i need to stop letting the wind tell me what to do


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks like caney creek!What was the bait!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Those smiles tell the whole story. Nothing in this world beats a family outing .


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great story, thanks for the pics, and WOW what a cat.


----------



## trout01 (Apr 4, 2006)

Actually the pics were taken at cagle park.The water pic is at the boat ramp.I don't know what he ate, I was baited up with garlic scented beef heart,cut buffalo,or cut mullet.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Conditions were not always ideal but I`ve caught decent keepers out of the stump field. Joe and I usually did
fair on punch bait but seemed like the bite was always slow, at least when I went. Even went out there in a 12 ft. jon with a trolling motor and just made it back to the ramp before running out of juice.
Yep, a few swings , see-saw and such for the young ones would be great. Personally, I`ve never camped
at Cagle but it always seemed to be kept clean.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Cagle*

I take the grandkids up there in the summer. Great place to be and close by. I watch the kids ride their bikes all the way around the camp grounds.

Terry


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Man that is one GREAT BIG CATFISH. Whoo As soon as i get me a boat I'm doing this most DEF.


----------



## oldmandan50 (Feb 9, 2009)

HHHmm those boys look real happy? I quess I will have to let them tell me the story how they caught some of them? You did a great job talk to you later.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg !! great trip


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

how fasr do youadjust you jugs when baited? want to try this but not sure if you have weight on bottom to hold jugs in place or free float them. How nay hooks per jug did you use.


----------



## trout01 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have my jugs set up for 25' depth. I use 1lb. dumbells for anchors. i have 5 hooks rangeing in depth from the bottom up. you will be suprised at how many cats you will catch closest to the top. The 46lber. was on my fourth hook from the bottom, so probably 5ft. from the waters surface because I had to shorten my jugs up - only in 17-20ft. water column that I was fishing.


----------

